#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  Do business owners have the right to refuse service to customers?

## Bhavya

I have seen some businesses state that "We reserve the right to refuse service to anyone" Is it really true? Do business owners have the right to refuse service to customers? Doesn't this behavior cause inconvenience between business and customers? Guys, Let's share your thoughts here!

----------

